# Dehler 33 Pics



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Alex, here are a few pics of my Dehler 33; I have more but they are saved on the home computer.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Hey Max.... Looks good !!! Also after seeing the 'Wickford' on your stern, and the scenery, it looks like you are in the mooring field outside the Wickford Marina in Mill Cove - Yes ?? I'm in slip D5 right in front of the owners house/marina office.


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

christyleigh said:


> Hey Max.... Looks good !!! Also after seeing the 'Wickford' on your stern, and the scenery, it looks like you are in the mooring field outside the Wickford Marina in Mill Cove - Yes ?? I'm in slip D5 right in front of the owners house/marina office.


That is correct Stan; I'm on a PSW mooring, we're neighbors!


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Is it this one?

http://www.dehler.us/brokerage/97dehler33/

Seems to have an interesting history, with a trans-Atlantic under its belt.


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

TSteele65 said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> http://www.dehler.us/brokerage/97dehler33/
> 
> Seems to have an interesting history, with a trans-Atlantic under its belt.


That is it. Funny, last night I sent Jeff at Dehler US an email for some pics, and he restored that link to the site today so I could copy a few pics.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Max,

I'm very sorry to have to tell you this, but you got ripped off. Theres no transom on that boat, as any surveyor should have told you. And they replaced the tiller with the handle from a snow shovel? You should have been more vigilent. Have fun with your new toy!

Freeman


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

MAx....

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! F******** pretty boat...

I had a boat with a rudder just like yours!! 

I love Dehler, I'm sure you do too.....

Show them man....show them......

Congrats you're a lucky man with exquisite taste.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Very pretty boat, lots of luck.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow VERY NICE


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

sweet! .


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

See guys...HOW MANY TIMES DID I MENTION DEHLER TO YOU GUYS?????

You never listen to me....noooooo

CLICK HERE that's how many times....

but noooooooooooo what is good is 1563's Valiants, 1345's Passports, 1785's Pearsons, oh...and the esquisite 1892 Caliber and the 234BC Cabo Rico.....and the rest of the old stuff


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

When did Dehler make a 33? I have only seen the 34's and 29's mentioned in smaler rigs. the new 34 looks nice.......

That is a pretty boat.

marty


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

IIRC from 1995 to 2002. give or take.

They changed the hulls then


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Thanks Alex. I've really only seen the last 3 yrs info on them. So the 33 was a new one on me. 

marty


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Thank you for the kind words! I think Dehler was more popular in the US in the 1980s, especially the east coast racing scene with the DB / Optima series. The D33 was not imported to the US, I think this is the only one here, Dehler built about 120 D33s from 1996 to 2001; this was their first Judel / Vrolik design. Talking with other owners, I find that people buy and own a Dehler because they love to sail and they prioritize the sailing qualities and performance of the boats. Additionally, the designs offer much cruising comfort. I think it is unfortunate that they are not more popular in the US.

I am amazed when people here go on and on about a new J or C&C, when the new Dehler 44 (http://www.dehler.us/dehlers/44/index.html) and 34 (http://www.dehler.us/dehlers/34new/index.html) go largely unoticed. I think it is a common problem in the US for many European builders. For example, I never heard about Malo until I viewed their new 37 at the Newport Boat Show this year.

As Alex asked, here are a few more photos.

This is when I first received the boat from Chicago, my first boat! She was sitting on land for over two years, no one wanted her.



















This is after I finished the bottom before the first launch.




























Her new home in Wickford, RI.










As you can see, the hull needed some cleaning-up, so next spring, I and the makita went to work.










This is before the wax, Presta Products Compound and 1500 Polish, and tired shoulders.

Then a visit to Jamestown for a few weeks, she saw more of the mooring than me, work got in the way, and we did not make it to Block Island. See Alex, you are not the only one with a dodger!



















Thanks again to everybody for the kind comments!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Max, Nice job...

Now you know what I feel....

anyway...I agree with you and liked you UNITIL.....

WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU?????

ARE YOU COLOUR BLIND????

ARE YOU NUTS??????

WHO CHOSE THAT ANTI-FOULING COLOUR??? YOU NEIGHBOUR????

WHY THE HELL YOU PAINT A BEAUTIFULL BLUE BOAT WITH RED BOTTOM????

YOU'RE EXPELLED OF SAILNET, I WILL MAKE SURE CAM BANS YOU....

LOSER....RED PAINT ON A BLUE HULL


GET LOST


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Max,

you link to the 34 doe not work, a space inbetween to two slashes that do not belong, but hopefully my link does work!

Too bad Alex has opinions, he does let you know if you are right or wrong! ave to admit, that red does not go real well, but................hey, its your boat not mine! I'm a basic white hull, blue boot stripes, with black bottom! Might go with a different color when I take off the ablative and go to hard paint......hmmmmmm..........then again, if I get some extra money that 34 does look nice...........hmmmmmmmmmmm.............


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey, Giu, calm down, you're entitled to your opinion, but let me get my hands up first and cover before you come out swinging like that; go for a sail and relax. 

Anyways, come on, I think it looks better than black, that's Trinidad SR, I almost went with Vivid and mixed red and black to make a blood-red color, but I think the Trinidad has better antifouling for where I am moored - heavy growth, and it is harder than Vivid. Also, the red is easier to see growth than the black when I get the mask and snorkle and clean the bottom. Hey, I kept the saildrive white. It looks better in person than the pic.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Max...I really hope you're understanding I am kidding with you...

The fish don't mind if its red, and me neither.

I have mine painted white, and it looks good, but requires washing frequentely. Which I do any way.

Agree, black is bad. I kinda like the dark grey yo had originally. 

Anyway, enjoy the boat its very nice nad you did a good job polishing it...I am alos happy you realize the boat you own...a very good boat indeed..

Good luck, my daltonic friend!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Red white & blue is patriotic to the American flag Giu. But I suppose you wouldn't appreciate that . . . perhaps red, green & yellow would suit you better? (g)

Our boat actually had a red bottom when we bought it - didn't look bad, has a white hull though, with blue boot stripes and canvas. I switched over to a dark blue bottom after barrier coating.


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Alex, I thought of grey too, but that would require me to use the Vivid and mix white and black; I just did not want to commit to the quasi-hard Vivid, and went with the Trinidad. "Daltonic", red-green colorblindness, HA, be careful using the big words, may need to get a dictionary function on the board. 

That's right TB, I did not even bother pointing that out to him, I figured he just would not understand!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I like the red bottom. The boat, well, to each his or her own! Alex rants about modern design, but one reason that I (and many others I think) am fond of sailing, is the historical aspect, harkening back to another time when technology was more simple and the connection to the sea seemingly more personal. Not the case for all, freely admitted. But I like the traditional boats, the older and woodier the better! Although a good chart plotter is a welcome nod to the modern ways...


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Bardo, what kind of boat is that pictured, very nice! What fabric are the sails?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Max,
It is a Marine Concepts 'Rob Roy' 23, a little canoe yawl that my dad had back in the 80's. I think its a Brewer design. Very fun, the sails are dacron i think, in the tan bark style. I think it was Cam who said it was the smallest yawl he had ever seen. I concur with that!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Bardo said:


> Alex rants about modern design, but one reason that I (and many others I think) am fond of sailing, is the historical aspect, harkening back to another time when technology was more simple and the connection to the sea seemingly more personal.


Bardo, you're wrong here I do not rant against old designs....

have a look at this lively discussion here between me and Jeff...HERE and see how you are wrong specially towrds the end of that thread..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giu wrote:
"but noooooooooooo what is good is 1563's Valiants, 1345's Passports, 1785's Pearsons, oh...and the esquisite 1892 Caliber and the 234BC Cabo Rico.....and the rest of the old stuff"

Giu,
Sorry for taking the above quote as a rant against "old stuff". How could I have made such a mistake? Great thread though, and I take both yours and Jeff's points to heart. If and when I get a chance, I would love to sail some of the newer boats. Own one? That may take a change of heart (and wallet).

Freeman


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Pretty boat... I like the fact that it has a tiller, rather than a wheel.  I believe there's a smaller yawl than the RobRoy, which is 23' LOA. IIRC, there is one that is about 19' LOA.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SD, we kept ours on the Cape, at Wynchmere Harbor. Somewhat near you I think.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That's a good deal east of me...over by Harwichport IIRC. I know that area somewhat since my sister has a house not too far from there.


Bardo said:


> SD, we kept ours on the Cape, at Wynchmere Harbor. Somewhat near you I think.


----------

